# Cedar (Cavalier) agility videos



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, Debjen, for posting these videos. That's a lot of work to post them, and I sure appreciate seeing them. Do you go to Agility classes to train? And do you have any books you would recommend to learn more about starting in Agility?


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been going to classes and seminars for the last 11 years..LOL..I also teach..There are a lot of good books and/or DVD's out there. My favorite spot to go is Cleanrun.com .. there magazine is great and have a lot of books, DVD's and magazines to look at.


----------

